# Link to James River Insurance 2015 Financials



## AvaUber (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.jamesriverins.com/document.ashx?document=1006

The report shows the amount of money that was paid out on claims for the 2015 which was $33,000.

For those of you who are wondering if you will be covered in an accident while under Uber's insurance, here is your answer. Not likely.

Something to think about if you are driving without a commercial policy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AvaUber said:


> http://www.jamesriverins.com/document.ashx?document=1006
> 
> The report shows the amount of money that was paid out on claims for the 2015 which was $33,000.
> 
> ...


So the $33k paid in 2015 to Virginia claimants is just a tad higher then what Uber paid to Virginia drivers. James River must have the best adjusters and lawyers.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in Virginia and some brat keyed my car because I wouldn't give 5 people a ride in my Camry. They wouldn't pay me since the paint job was under 1000. Wtf


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

AvaUber said:


> http://www.jamesriverins.com/document.ashx?document=1006
> 
> The report shows the amount of money that was paid out on claims for the 2015 which was $33,000.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed your calling as a reporter  Good catch!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm in Virginia and some brat keyed my car because I wouldn't give 5 people a ride in my Camry. They wouldn't pay me since the paint job was under 1000. Wtf


That's criminal damage. Did you retain the pax info and call the police? I don't know if going after the pax would get you anywhere, but it could be a start. You also have at least 2 days w/o the vehicle to get repaired.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Amazingly the adjuster gave me her name but I'd still have to deal with uber. After weeks of phone calls, I bought touch up painto and said the he'll with it.


----------

